# The End Is Nigh...



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I was a latecomer to digital cameras, mainly becuase I splashed a small fortune on my own darkroom when I was living with my folks, not long before the digital age took off - but reading this just makes me sad!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12095771

The Afghan Girl is one of my favourite photos too - studied it as part of my A-level photography back in the 90s.


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

No doubt there is a photoshop Kodachrome filter - shiver!


----------

